# Cmd-A not working on my Macbook



## rtcary (Mar 30, 2020)

I'm not regular user of Lightroom CC, and went there today, and in the process of trying to delete some images, the use of Cmd-A produces the familiar error tone.  I able to work around this by using the regular Shift to select the images between first and last, so this is a more informative posting to see if others have this problem or if there is something I have missed in settings.

Thanks and stay safe...

Todd


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi Todd

It's unclear which version of Lightroom you're talking about here (is it Classic or Cloud?) but Cmd-A works in both the applications. I assume you mean Lightroom (cloud-based). Have you got Cmd-A assigned to something else in the OS?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 30, 2020)

If it is the Cloud version, Cmd-A only works in one of the grid modes and isn't available in Display mode (unlike Classic which works in both Grid and Loupe modes).


----------



## rtcary (Mar 30, 2020)

Jim Wilde said:


> If it is the Cloud version, Cmd-A only works in one of the grid modes and isn't available in Display mode (unlike Classic which works in both Grid and Loupe modes).


Sure enough, it just work in one of the modes - the one least obvious.

This is the first time I have asked about the Cloud version, so I'm not sure how to differentiate between the Classic and Cloud - is that the customary way: Classic and Cloud?

Thank you...

Todd


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 30, 2020)

rtcary said:


> I'm not sure how to differentiate between the Classic and Cloud - is that the customary way: Classic and Cloud?


That works! You'll find the version numbers are different when you go to Help menu > System Info. None of them are called LR CC 6, mentioned in your first post, so that's always a good clue.


----------

